# Silver angels that I raised from eggs



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

This is an update with photos of angelfish fries from the first few batches that I've raised. I've since sold most of them and now down to just 26 sub adults (some are starting to pair up) in a 55 gal (made room for my altums in the 33 gal). Going to sell about 18-20 more to thin it down to 6-8 individuals that I will continue to keep.

It was a great learning experience keeping these angels all the way from since they are eggs til they are so big (most of them are now larger than their parents)





































Any comments?


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

you have PM


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful angels You did a very good job raising them.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful angels. Love the color and it's hard to find angels these days with red eyes like that. Great job


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent rearing job. My dad and I used to breed & raising angels in the 80s and I remember how much work and attention to maintenance/feeding/etc. was required to grow them out from eggs so hats off to you. Good luck with the WC Altums now that you've learned from "practicing" with these silvers.

Anthony


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful angels! How big are they?


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

coppercloud said:


> Beautiful angels! How big are they?


They are now between 2.5"-3"


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

When you decide to sell I'd definitely be interested in one of the longfins


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

coppercloud said:


> When you decide to sell I'd definitely be interested in one of the longfins


same here, maybe a pair


----------

